# Bitlema On The Way!!



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumb: dags has sent my Bitlema,(gave me tracking num etc):buffer: 
so will let u all know when i get it and if all is OK 

Who does smaller 3.5 - 3.75 inch pads?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

nobody 

Xorro is going to speak to the local autosmart rep and report back.

fingers crossed 4" are ok as i've got some on the way (hopefully left today!)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

will 4" sfx spot pads work on it ?


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

brown brothers do 3 inch pads. give them a ring. only !.99 & vat each too.

Paul


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

just tried the 4" pads on the Smartool, which is just the same as the Biltema, and they don't fit.....they touch and there's about an 1/8" dif in diametre so no the 4" pads won't work  

Bryan


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

paulhdi said:


> brown brothers do 3 inch pads. give them a ring. only !.99 & vat each too.
> 
> Paul


do you have a number for them? do they do mail order?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just get the proper ones from autosmart.......no?

Bryan


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I gave autosmart a ring who gave me my nearest stockist number. I phoned him and he charges £10+VAT for a pair. Sounds expensive to me.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/ContactInformation.htm


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

just a bit my rep charges me 3.50 +vat for a pair of orange.me think he thinks its a one off and has just made a price up


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

empsburna said:


> do you have a number for them? do they do mail order?


Brown Brothers
Unit 3, Stambermill Industrial Estate, Timmis Rd, Lye, Stourbridge, West Midlands DY9 7BJ 
Tel: 01384 424434


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

brown bro's are scattered all over the place! there is one down here for sure as a lot fo the parts used to get ordered through them! may be worthy of a look in the yellow pages or similar for them??


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

yin said:


> Brown Brothers
> Unit 3, Stambermill Industrial Estate, Timmis Rd, Lye, Stourbridge, West Midlands DY9 7BJ
> Tel: 01384 424434


top top bloke! nice and local too! yay!!


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

yin said:


> Brown Brothers
> Unit 3, Stambermill Industrial Estate, Timmis Rd, Lye, Stourbridge, West Midlands DY9 7BJ
> Tel: 01384 424434


wot sort of pads do they have? e.g cutting/polishing/finishing etc?


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

not sure about grades, but they should do at least 2-3 grades of pad. I put the part number for the 3 inch poliching pads in a post a while ago. may help you get hold of some, cos when I went in to the one I got mine from, they didnt have a clue untill they sent the guy to check.

Paul

edit:
Stock No:BGPH75

Description: Fast Fix Polishig Head 75 x 25mm


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Cheers Paul, I'l go down with that - i'l give them a call this morning and see if they are open on Saturday morning. 

Paul


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

E60525d said:


> I gave autosmart a ring who gave me my nearest stockist number. I phoned him and he charges £10+VAT for a pair. Sounds expensive to me.
> 
> http://www.autosmart.co.uk/ContactInformation.htm


What pads did you ask for ? 3.5"

Re: brown brothers there's one in Northampton not far from where I work, what pads should I enquire about? Light cutting and polishing pads? 3.5 or 3.75 pads?

*UPDATE*

I've just rang Northampton and the smallest size he can get is 6" - says he's never heard of a twin-headed polisher.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

I took my biltema in with me. the guy behind the desk thought it was for floor polishing, cos he asked why i as there.

The pads are 3 inch pads. try using the info in my last post to see what other grades they do. They should do at least a compounding pad and maybe a finishing pad. The polishing pad is white, with a rounded edge, not like the 4 inch spot pads for the pc. the velcro is red. £1.99 & vat each I paid. Dont know if they keep many in stock, as they only had 2 when I went, so they may have to order them for you.

Paul


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

empsburna said:


> Cheers Paul, I'l go down with that - i'l give them a call this morning and see if they are open on Saturday morning.
> 
> Paul


Paul,

I think they should be. If I remember, I went on a sat morning to get mine.

Paul


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Xorro said:


> What pads did you ask for ? 3.5"
> 
> Re: brown brothers there's one in Northampton not far from where I work, what pads should I enquire about? Light cutting and polishing pads? 3.5 or 3.75 pads?
> 
> ...


Xorro,

weird that he says they cant get them. I got mine whilst I was in london visiting the gf. They didnt know what the biltema was when i went round. First thing he said was no, then someone else went to check. Did the guy try the part number?

Paul


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

spoken to the one in stourbridge, really nice people - there are 8 in Northampton at the moment, i've ordered 6 to be picked up on Monday - i'm going to try to trim some 4" ones now :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Xorro said:


> What pads did you ask for ? 3.5"
> 
> Re: brown brothers there's one in Northampton not far from where I work, what pads should I enquire about? Light cutting and polishing pads? 3.5 or 3.75 pads?
> 
> ...


give them the part number and they will get it straight away.

can you ask them about other types of pad while you are there?


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumb: cool, glad you sourced some, mate.

Good luck with the trimming.


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Doh! Forgot about the part no.

Rang back, yes he has them they are £4.02 + vat each and they don't have different grades only a "foam polishing pad"

He was rather grumpy though...


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

cheers!

£3.78 each inc VAT here


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

empsburna said:


> spoken to the one in stourbridge, really nice people - there are 8 in Northampton at the moment, i've ordered 6 to be picked up on Monday - i'm going to try to trim some 4" ones now :thumb:


heh heh, Northampton will wonder whats been going on!

I hope theres some left for when my Biltema comes! Cheaper in Stourbridge eh?

I've considered trimming some 4" pads too.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

very weird pricing, guys. Will try and see if i still have my receipt, but mine were £1.99 & vat each. I was quite shocked they were that cheap to be honest.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

bugger,

just phoned the brown brothers where I got mine from (tottenham), and they just quoted me £4.02 & vat each.

Will check with mate in the trade to see what he can get them for.

Paul


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Oooh Flexipads do 3" pads in white, haven't looked at the other colours
http://www.flexipads.com/products.htm


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Xorro said:


> Oooh Flexipads do 3" pads in white, haven't looked at the other colours
> http://www.flexipads.com/products.htm


interesting!

want me to get more and then put them in an envelope for people? might save you all about 6p per pad? lol


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

empsburna said:


> interesting!
> 
> want me to get more and then put them in an envelope for people? might save you all about 6p per pad? lol


44415 - orange (polishing, medium)
44416 - white (polishing, light)
44417 - red (finishing)
44418 - blue (polishing, light to medium)
44419 - yellow (cutting/polishing, heavy)


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Can't find anywhere online that sells the 3" flexipads.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

just sent those flexipads people an email and they are compatible - they have had a lot if interest in them recently! 

edit - if you go to buy online it gives you the option of local stockists - my local stockist is about half a mile away :thumb:


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

I also emailed and they said I can order direct from them, minimum order is £50.

They attached a pdf price list, which I have uploaded to my host, you can download from here

Great minds think alike eh Emps? 

Foam is £2.60 each, don't know if that includes VAT but its certainly cheaper than Mr Grumpy at BB.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

gonna have to buy loads of pads to make it up to £50!!!

edit - that pdf says £25

they also do 100% wool polishing ones too, velcro backed!


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

The new minimum is £50, chap said in the email.

What are you going to order? Red, Orange, Pink?

Is lambswool better for finishing?

Gotta find out now what pads I need with which products? If anyone can help I have -

AG SRP
CG M Seal
CG Ez Glaze
CG BWW
CG xxx paste


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

dunno, I like to finish by hand - wanna go halves on a job lot?


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Was thinking that myself. Might ask the general populous about which pads for which product...


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

do 4" pads definetly dont fit? According to autogeek, there cyclo pads are 4".
http://www.autogeek.net/cyclo-pads.html

Also, this a comment from a member from a different thread,



> i use 4" lake pads on my smarttool and have no prob,also ron at motorgeek does a cyclo pad kit for 48 pounds and is good valve and good pads have been using them all week and have not had a problem unlike the as orange ones


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

4" pads do fit.

It says on the autopia site that 4" sfx spot pads do fit the cyclo. Check here,
http://www.autopia-carcare.com/son-sfx-2sp.html


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Also ive heard that if the 4" pads do touch, it wear the pad away slightly which will stop it touching in the future.


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Emps how did you get on with the LC 4" pads? BTW your PM inbox is full!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Xorro said:


> Emps how did you get on with the LC 4" pads? BTW your PM inbox is full!


fine, no problems at all, pads seem to be the same shape. need to line them up in the middle though.

i'm going to go ahead and use 4"ers from now on :thumb:


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh well I'm glad we spent all that time in headless chicken mode looking for 3" pads! :lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

haha - and all for nothing! lol


----------



## skifly (Apr 30, 2006)

Well i finally managed to pick up the biltema from Brazo at the C&S day at the weekend (cheers for a good one guys and sorry i couldnt stay long!).

so...

I was wondering what the final outcome was on the pads situation... I presume people are now going with the 4" pads? If so what brands etc are you all using for what sort of thing? Brazo did give me 4 white pads (polishing) and will use these but need to know what to get for cutting light swirls in a VAG car? Also any ideas what product to use on the pads?

Guys any opinions welcome!

Chris


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

skifly said:


> Well i finally managed to pick up the biltema from Brazo at the C&S day at the weekend (cheers for a good one guys and sorry i couldnt stay long!).
> 
> so...
> 
> ...


Best to just get the cyclo pad kit from ron motorgeek and you wont need the rubber holders that come with it for the cyclo as the bitlema dosent need them,so get cpl extra pads instead as you can mix n match.As for products with VAG paint its gotta be Menz PG then IP etc or equiv.:thumb:


----------



## skifly (Apr 30, 2006)

Guys - sorry to drag up an old thread but I wanted to let you all know about these 3" flexipads...

I decided to have a look round for some as I am in need of some cutting pads, and it turns out that i have to minimum order 10 pads and they are 1.70+VAT each (5 sets for biltema).

This seems pretty good value so I was wondering if any of the guys who picked up a biltema recently might consider splitting an order with me or have used these pads before?

I am looking at the Orange Pads as I already have some finishing ones already.

Anyone interested as i can sort this if you want over the next week or so?


----------

